# News & Current Events > Economy & Markets >  Free Market Comic Book

## Fox McCloud

Yay! The comic book has been found, and there's a new one that's been added.

Either way:

How and Economy Grows and Why it Does not: 
http://www.takelifeback.com/hegawid/
http://freedom-school.com/money/how-...nomy-grows.pdf

The Kingdom of Moltz:
http://www.takelifeback.com/moltz/
http://www.constitution.org/tax/us-ic/schiff/moltz.pdf

If you guys find any more, post 'em here.

----------


## Fox McCloud

*bumpity-bump-bump*

----------


## Agent Chameleon

Is this it? 

http://www.amazon.com/How-Economy-Gr.../dp/0930374061

----------


## Fox McCloud

THAT'S IT! *Hugs* Oh thank you very very much, I really appreciate that.

Either way, someone posted that online somewhere, only it was in black and white--either way, now that I know the name, I'll look for it...once again, thanks a million!

----------


## RSLudlum

Written by Peter Schiff's father, Irwin Schiff..... 

http://www.takelifeback.com/hegawid/

or

PDF Format
http://freedom-school.com/money/how-...nomy-grows.pdf

----------


## Fox McCloud

here's the link to the book, if anyone's interested:

http://www.takelifeback.com/hegawid/

----------


## Agent Chameleon

> here's the link to the book, if anyone's interested:
> 
> http://www.takelifeback.com/hegawid/


Awesome! ^_^

----------


## Conza88

Awesome!!!!

This is getting saved.... and whenever I have kid's... they'll be Austrian economists at age 6 

Muwhaahhhah!

----------


## evilfunnystuff

nice 

im gonna have to make a few copies of this

----------


## lucius

> Written by Peter Schiff's father, Irwin Schiff..... 
> 
> http://www.takelifeback.com/hegawid/
> 
> or
> 
> PDF Format
> http://freedom-school.com/money/how-...nomy-grows.pdf


Excellent--thanks!

----------


## Truth Warrior

I'm waiting for the movie version of Rothbard's, "Power and Market".

----------


## Fox McCloud

hmm, I'd like to print this off in booklet format, only I'm having one problem.

in Acrobat reader, I select "booklet", then I set it up so that it prints "both sides"....then I set up my printer to do double-sided printing.

It would work perfectly, except one issue; the first page prints up, and the 2nd page prints upside-down; this pattern continues throughout the entire document.

If I could figure out a way to make sure all the pages are printed up, then I could easily print out the entire book (28 sheets of paper) and staple it together....overall, it'd make an excellent hand-out.

----------


## Conza88

> hmm, I'd like to print this off in booklet format, only I'm having one problem.
> 
> in Acrobat reader, I select "booklet", then I set it up so that it prints "both sides"....then I set up my printer to do double-sided printing.
> 
> It would work perfectly, except one issue; the first page prints up, and the 2nd page prints upside-down; this pattern continues throughout the entire document.
> 
> If I could figure out a way to make sure all the pages are printed up, then I could easily print out the entire book (28 sheets of paper) and staple it together....overall, it'd make an excellent hand-out.


Let me know if you fix this.

_'Amazing handout'_ - you can say that again... I would literally consider, going to primary schools and handing it out... $#@!s you not.

----------


## Fox McCloud

well, the only solution I've found thus far is to print "front side only", then take out all the papers, reverse the order and put the printed pages in again to print on the other side....of course, I could probably have saved myself the sorting work by telling it to print from "28 to 1" instead of the default "1 to 28".

That said, even if I go with the alternative method (28 to 1), you still will have to reverse the pages once it's all finished printing.

Either way, I have my first booklet ready, I just need a stapler that can go through 28-pages easily.

also, another (smaller) issue is that the dimensions of 2 pages will not completely fill the sheet; you would need 10.4" by 7.65" paper size...definitely not something I've ever seen, let alone heard of before....of course, if you don't mind the extra white trim, then I wouldn't worry about it.

you could very easily get away with making the entire thing black-and-white....since the only thing in color is the cover (this could have you a bit of ink...and narrow it down to only your black ink, as well).

Someone should contact Peter Schiff and see if he can revive this book--currently you can only find it on Amazon and E-bay...and the book is around $50-$60...which is insane for a paper-back book.

----------


## Conza88

> well, the only solution I've found thus far is to print "front side only", then take out all the papers, reverse the order and put the printed pages in again to print on the other side....of course, I could probably have saved myself the sorting work by telling it to print from "28 to 1" instead of the default "1 to 28".
> 
> That said, even if I go with the alternative method (28 to 1), you still will have to reverse the pages once it's all finished printing.
> 
> Either way, I have my first booklet ready, I just need a stapler that can go through 28-pages easily.
> 
> also, another (smaller) issue is that the dimensions of 2 pages will not completely fill the sheet; you would need 10.4" by 7.65" paper size...definitely not something I've ever seen, let alone heard of before....of course, if you don't mind the extra white trim, then I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> you could very easily get away with making the entire thing black-and-white....since the only thing in color is the cover (this could have you a bit of ink...and narrow it down to only your black ink, as well).
> ...


Yeah indeed. And if he doesnt want to, buy the rights to it.  Print, print, print

----------


## orafi

over 49 dollarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## noxagol

Wow, I actually learned something from that too. Didn't realize the connection between consumer credit and how it affects wealth generation.

----------


## Fox McCloud

> over 49 dollarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


better than over nine-thoussssssssannnnndddddd

dollars, that is.

*ahem*

----------


## Andrew Ryan

> better than over nine-thoussssssssannnnndddddd
> 
> dollars, that is.
> 
> *ahem*


Lulz you need to get a new scouter man.

----------


## orafi

man good thing that price tag aint going super saiyan lyk amirite?!

----------


## Conza88

*Bump for Sally08.*

----------


## luke-gr

Fox, thought I would point out this one also, The Kingdom of Moltz

http://www.takelifeback.com/moltz/

----------


## Conza88

> Fox, thought I would point out this one also, The Kingdom of Moltz
> 
> http://www.takelifeback.com/moltz/


 Is there a pdf anywhere?

----------


## Malakai

This is where Peter gets his island analogy of economies (he greatly expanded on it, even sets up a neighboring island and shows how one island living on credit from another eventually gets owned by the creditor).

----------


## Conza88

> This is where Peter gets his island analogy of economies (he greatly expanded on it, even sets up a neighboring island and shows how one island living on credit from another eventually gets owned by the creditor).


Where is that?

----------


## Malakai

> Where is that?


In Crash Proof. It's not just about how to invest in foreign long term dividend paying stocks, over half the book is free market economics and how straying from it burned us hard. It's broken down to simple concepts like his dads comic =)

I just read the comic, much more in depth than I realized, in fact tbh I now understand a little bit more about why capitalism benefits EVERYONE, even greed; I already knew why consumer debt was bad but I can visualize it much easier now!

----------


## Standing Like A Rock

> Fox, thought I would point out this one also, The Kingdom of Moltz
> 
> http://www.takelifeback.com/moltz/


good

----------


## Conza88

http://www.constitution.org/tax/us-ic/schiff/moltz.pdf


 !!

----------


## Conza88

bump... for EPICNESS... seriously folks.. this $#@! can educate an 8year old about inflation..

SEND IT TO YOUR ENTIRE LIST...

Op update your first post, with pdf's for both of irwins books.

----------


## moostraks

*bump* brilliant homeschooler resource!

----------


## polomertz

Bump for awesomeness.  Irwin Schiff is a great man.

http://www.paynoincometax.com/

----------


## Mahkato

These (esp. "hegawid") need to get reprinted!

----------


## H Roark

This is good stuff, thanks for posting up those links!

----------


## Mahkato

Fox, the link to the PDF in your post is borked up.

----------


## Fox McCloud

> Fox, the link to the PDF in your post is borked up.


No longer!

----------


## Conza88

bump

----------


## ClayTrainor

> Yay! The comic book has been found, and there's a new one that's been added.
> 
> Either way:
> 
> How and Economy Grows and Why it Does not: 
> http://www.takelifeback.com/hegawid/
> http://freedom-school.com/money/how-...nomy-grows.pdf
> 
> The Kingdom of Moltz:
> ...


Amazing book, i learned so much from this.  time to tackle "Bull Moves in Bear Markets"

----------


## intelliot

Thanks! I guess the fact that the book is $49 now shows the effect of inflation!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

~bump~ for a great post!   Thanks!

----------


## emergent order

I have both How an Economy Grows and Why it Doesn't and The Kindom of Moltz. *They are supreme brilliance.* These are incredible feats by Irwin Shiff: he made the complex seem simple like never before (as far as I am aware). These two works also serve as exemplary demonstrations on how to educate ANYONE on economics by tranferring information into an enjoyable experience.  

Many people are intimidated by economics books. The Austrian approach (human action) is very engaging, but a comic book is even moreso. A comic book is the ideal teaching tool in book form, because of the things we associate them with. First of all, comic books are not intimidating, because we associate them with things even kids can understand. Second, we automatically expect a positive, enjoyable experience from them, because we associate them with comical material and (most) have had only fun experiences with them. Third, it teaches through imagery! Perfect! Imagery is a much more effective teacher than text. You remember a picture, then what you associate with a picture, often permanently. We haven't utilized imagery enough in education. 

I think How an Economy Grows and Why it Doesn't is the most effective (easy to learn) economics book, and the best first economics book, period. It is also the most entertaining. Yet, it doesn't sacrifice content and in fact includes much "surprises;" information you don't usually hear of or learn from other economics resources. Some people will actually need these things taught to them in exactly this way if they ever hope to learn the concepts. I won't run through its content, since you can read it free now, but I do want to go ahead and read it asap if you haven't yet because you won't regret it. It is fun, funny, engaging, and this page demonstrates why it is so educational; the principles that apply in the society in the book apply to any economy, no matter how large or complex. Think of businesses as "gears" and the economy as the "engine:"



The Kindom of Moltz is also incredibly effective, and shorter, which will get people to read it and therefore learn about inflation. Most adults don't even understand how this works, yet it runs our world as we know it and any 8 year old could learn it with The Kindom of Moltz. I would recommend adults who haven't read either How an Economy Grows and Why it Doesn't and The Kindom of Moltz to read them, even if they think they understand the fundamentals of economics, just to brush up. Many of us on here have even reported learning unexpected things from them. Also, revisit them every now and them, again, to brush up. Crystallize. You will see new connections within your evolving (hopefully not too much) perspectives and current events.

_A QUESTION FOR EACH OF YOU_, do any of you know of any more business educational resources that are taught in comic/cartoon form (on entrepreneurship, economics, etc...)? 

I think all of us could benefit from such material, and it would enable us to forward the resources to others as well. Money as Debt is a perfect example and they did a supberb job on that. Watch that as soon as you can if you haven't yet. It's about how banks create money out of thin air and it is also very engaging/entertaining/interesting. 

We need more educational material in comic book form; people are just more willing to read it. This is why *How an Economy Grows and Why it Doesn't is in desperate need of a reprint* at this particular moment in time. *The Kindom of Moltz* is needed *as well*, because of the emphasis on inflation in particular. The only other one I know of along the comic book method is Johnny Bunko, which is excellent, and a perfect example of the types of educational books we need to see more of. I'd recommend it.


I am also aware of a vocabulary building series called Vocabulary Cartoons that is extremely effective.

I have these and would absolutely recommend them!

We need more educational books like this: TEACHING WITH COMICS! It is very, very effective. People want to learn, they just don't want to dread the process of learning. Because of our economic situation (and Ron Paul, Jim Rogers, Peter Shiff, etc...), more and more people are getting interested in Economics at this particular point in time. SO...

Someone please, atleast get How an Economy Grows and Why it Doesn't back in the bookstores. It will sell today. We need it now more than ever and people ARE interested in it.

(PS> Yes, I joined the forum to give Irwin Shiff's books their due credit and to make the point that comic material is an extremely effective form of education. I love you all for your cause.)

----------


## liberteebell

While we're on easy to understand economics, anyone familiar with the Uncle Eric Series by Richard Maybury?

http://www.bluestockingpress.com/uncle-eric-books.htm

The only one I've read in the series is _The Money Mystery_ but it was packed with information and incredibly easy to understand.  

Here's Richard Maybury's website: http://www.chaostan.com/

----------


## Conza88

> I have both How an Economy Grows and Why it Doesn't and The Kindom of Moltz. *They are supreme brilliance.* These are incredible feats by Irwin Shiff: he made the complex seem simple like never before (as far as I am aware). These two works also serve as exemplary demonstrations on how to educate ANYONE on economics by tranferring information into an enjoyable experience.  
> 
> Many people are intimidated by economics books. The Austrian approach (human action) is very engaging, but a comic book is even moreso. A comic book is the ideal teaching tool in book form, because of the things we associate them with. First of all, comic books are not intimidating, because we associate them with things even kids can understand. Second, we automatically expect a positive, enjoyable experience from them, because we associate them with comical material and (most) have had only fun experiences with them. Third, it teaches through imagery! Perfect! Imagery is a much more effective teacher than text. You remember a picture, then what you associate with a picture, often permanently. We haven't utilized imagery enough in education. 
> 
> I think How an Economy Grows and Why it Doesn't is the most effective (easy to learn) economics book, and the best first economics book, period. It is also the most entertaining. Yet, it doesn't sacrifice content and in fact includes much "surprises;" information you don't usually hear of or learn from other economics resources. Some people will actually need these things taught to them in exactly this way if they ever hope to learn the concepts. I won't run through its content, since you can read it free now, but I do want to go ahead and read it asap if you haven't yet because you won't regret it. It is fun, funny, engaging, and this page demonstrates why it is so educational; the principles that apply in the society in the book apply to any economy, no matter how large or complex. Think of businesses as "gears" and the economy as the "engine:"
> 
> 
> 
> The Kindom of Moltz is also incredibly effective, and shorter, which will get people to read it and therefore learn about inflation. Most adults don't even understand how this works, yet it runs our world as we know it and any 8 year old could learn it with The Kindom of Moltz. I would recommend adults who haven't read either How an Economy Grows and Why it Doesn't and The Kindom of Moltz to read them, even if they think they understand the fundamentals of economics, just to brush up. Many of us on here have even reported learning unexpected things from them. Also, revisit them every now and them, again, to brush up. Crystallize. You will see new connections within your evolving (hopefully not too much) perspectives and current events.
> ...


 

Umm... welcome to the boards? 

http://www.johnnybunko.com/read-it/read-50-of-the-book/

Is the best I could do.... tried to find a pdf for it.. Let us know if anyone can

----------


## Mahkato

> We need more educational books like this: TEACHING WITH COMICS! It is very, very effective. People want to learn, they just don't want to dread the process of learning.


I agree. These comic books need to be put in print again -- as comic books printed on cheap paper so they can be distributed at very low cost.

----------


## Conza88

Yes, definitely put back into print.. some day now I'll go down to the printing office and see how much I can get them done for each...

Handing them out to local school kids... whilst campaigning locally, now that'd do wonders... 

*bump for bruno.*

----------


## Mahkato

> Yes, definitely put back into print.. some day now I'll go down to the printing office and see how much I can get them done for each...
> 
> Handing them out to local school kids... whilst campaigning locally, now that'd do wonders... 
> 
> *bump for bruno.*


A professional reprinting, from the originals, would be ideal. Can anyone track down Schiff and ask him about this?

----------


## emergent order

> A professional reprinting, from the originals, would be ideal. Can anyone track down Schiff and ask him about this?


Irwin Shiff is in prison until 2016, but I have no doubt he would support the idea of reprinting his book.

"Schiff is known for writing and promoting literature that claims the United States income tax is applied incorrectly. He has lost several civil cases against the federal government and has a record of multiple convictions for various federal tax crimes. Schiff is serving a 13-plus year sentence for tax crimes (with his status shown as "in transit" between prison facilities as of August 26, 2008). His projected release date is 7 October 2016."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irwin_Schiff

He's in prison for not paying income tax, pointing out that there actually is no law requiring people to pay income taxes. He says there's a major problem with the definition of income; only corporations can make "income," NOT individuals. He's won court cases on it, he's been sent to prison twice now for it, and he got away with it for more than 10 years by attaching his argument to his "all-0" income returns. It is important to understand he is doing this as a stand for individual freedom within the bounds of law, not to simply dodge taxation. He did this to take a stand against government intervention into the freedom of individual's lives beyond the law. It is a stand for the law, it is a stand for freedom.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0yqy06ZEzE

 is even "banned." (whatever that is supposed to mean)
READ THE BOOK HERE FOR FREE, IF YOU DARE.  He wrote it in prison.

*Considering the fact that he feels so strongly about his beliefs, he would probably be very supportive of reprinting his comic books, even if just to get the word out on sound economics.*

----------

CONZA,

Brilliant idea! What a tool to promote a candidate who supports sound free market economics! I could see handing the comic out as being extremely effective in spreading word-of-mouth because it's actually entertaining as well as informative.

----------


## Conza88

There is... What Happened to a Penny Candy

and some other Uncle --- ? books..

I'm looking for those in pdf's? Or audio... or anything!?

----------


## Met Income

> He's in prison for not paying income tax, pointing out that there actually is no law requiring people to pay income taxes. He says there's a major problem with the definition of income; only corporations can make "income," NOT individuals. He's won court cases on it, he's been sent to prison twice now for it, and he got away with it for more than 10 years by attaching his argument to his "all-0" income returns. It is important to understand he is doing this as a stand for individual freedom within the bounds of law, not to simply dodge taxation. He did this to take a stand against government intervention into the freedom of individual's lives beyond the law. It is a stand for the law, it is a stand for freedom.
> .


I disagree that his stance which has thrown him in prison has been productive.  It would have been far more productive for him to be outside of prison so he could make more publications that further our cause.

----------


## gilliganscorner

I made up a PDF for "How an Economy Grows - and why it doesn't" you can get here.

----------


## Conza88

> I made up a PDF for "How an Economy Grows - and why it doesn't" you can get here.


It was already in pdf though... 

lol good effort though.

----------


## gilliganscorner

> It was already in pdf though... 
> 
> lol good effort though.



Awwwh crap.  I thought people were asking for it in PDF format.  

Sheesh...Feels like my first day.....

----------


## Conza88

> Awwwh crap.  I thought people were asking for it in PDF format.  
> 
> Sheesh...Feels like my first day.....


 Hehe, must have got confused with..

The pdf request for :  *"What Happened to a Penny Candy"*

----------


## RCA

mod: should this be moved to Liberty Books?

----------


## Mahkato

*Bump* for New Posts visibility

----------


## Conza88

> *Bump* for New Posts visibility

----------


## MrNick

When was this written? 

http://www.takelifeback.com/hegawid/28.gif

It's like that was written as a message for 2008 and the years to come, lol.

----------


## Liberty Star

"We can get by on less because we're not using up energy working!"

Splendid

----------


## shanklinmike

I just hope people begin waking up to International Governments!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZcwiPbiMJw

----------


## Conza88

Someone needs to buy all these books / comics - and scan them to pdf and spread them.

They're all out of print and won't come back into print anyway.

C'monnn!

----------


## hugolp

I dont know if it has been posted but I found this on YT:

YouTube - How an Economy Grows and Why It Doesn't (by Irwin Schiff)

----------


## N.cognito1776

Free shipping on Gold and Silver:

I got a voucher for a website, and anyone can use it!

SFREEH

www.dspmex.com

----------


## John of Des Moines

When America: Freedom to Fascism came out I jumped in the internet tubes and purchased 6 copies of "How an Economy Grows..."  With the lowest Amazon price of $50 and the other two at $200 a piece looks like I did good.   

I spoke with Peter at his Minneapolis conference last September and he said he was working to update the "How" book and colorize it.  I don't think he'll have copy write issues with the author.

----------


## Conza88

bump

----------


## hugolp

> bump


Its alredy sticky. Why would you bump it?

----------


## Objectivist

Great idea.

----------


## Conza88

> Its alredy sticky. Why would you bump it?


New posts. Boldness.

Didn't realise it was stickied, eh.

----------


## Mahkato

> New posts. Boldness.
> 
> Didn't realise it was stickied, eh.


Yeah, I only read New Posts; never see the stickied stuff.

----------


## LeeACIC

I posting this everywhere!!

What a good read and so simple a child could understand it.

It should be required reading for anyone literate!

----------


## ns_661

This book describes a sick and depraived system built on lies in order for a few to enslave the many.

First lie, that all the others are built on, is that there is a shortage of food and one must work all day just to eat.  I farm and work only a few days a year to grow all the food I need. Its real food too. I save seed, don't use firtilizer, don't use any machines. The only tools I have are a pick-maddock and a hand trowel. The pick-modoc I only really used at first to get the ground loosened. Haven't used it in years. What I have lots of is knowledge. Rule #1: Feed the soil and the soil will feed you.

----------


## Conza88

> This book describes a sick and depraived system built on lies in order for a few to enslave the many.
> 
> First lie, that all the others are built on, is that there is a shortage of food and one must work all day just to eat.  I farm and work only a few days a year to grow all the food I need. Its real food too. I save seed, don't use firtilizer, don't use any machines. The only tools I have are a pick-maddock and a hand trowel. The pick-modoc I only really used at first to get the ground loosened. Haven't used it in years. What I have lots of is knowledge. Rule #1: Feed the soil and the soil will feed you.



"Why so serious?"

----------


## morran

To everyone who liked these books: Peter Schiff said that he is reprinting them together with new artwork. "Them" being: How an Economy Grows and Why It Doesn't and Kingdom of Moltz. The story in How an Economy Grows... will be also changed a little bit to reflect the current situation of the US. The two will become one book and available (if I remember correctly) in September.

The price will be much lower than the 50+ dollars per book now. So you might want to wait a while and get the new improved versions - unless you want the old ones as collectibles or something.

He told this in an episode of Wall Street Unspun or in a video blog. I think it was wsu a month back or so.

----------


## vrichins

I am very interested in adapting these comics into a live action movie which could be sold on dvd or broadcast as a mini-series.   Currently looking for other liberty-minded folks with film/tv industry experience who would be interested in collaborating with me on this.  

This is nothing more than an idea at this point, but I'm motivated to try to make it happen.  If you know of any good contacts, please send them my way.

David Richins
davidorichins(at)gmail.com
http://www.indiegogo.com/How-an-Econ...y-it-Doesn%27t
youtube.com/laststandingground

----------


## Mahkato

> To everyone who liked these books: Peter Schiff said that he is reprinting them together with new artwork. "Them" being: How an Economy Grows and Why It Doesn't and Kingdom of Moltz. The story in How an Economy Grows... will be also changed a little bit to reflect the current situation of the US. The two will become one book and available (if I remember correctly) in September.
> 
> The price will be much lower than the 50+ dollars per book now. So you might want to wait a while and get the new improved versions - unless you want the old ones as collectibles or something.
> 
> He told this in an episode of Wall Street Unspun or in a video blog. I think it was wsu a month back or so.


Glad to hear it, thanks for posting.

----------


## morran

Update on the new comic book: in the latest WSU Schiff said that the new comic book (titled "How an economy grows and why it crashes") will be in stores in April 2010.

----------


## Saquire

Reminds me of this great video made for a 3 minute film contest about aspects of Austrian Economics:
Check it out, it's entertaining! 

YouTube - Letting Be

----------


## The Original Gentleman

I read all of "How Economies Grow and Why They Don't". It was so great! Thanks for the link. I've moved on to Hazlitt's "Economics in One Lesson".

----------


## K466

Awesome! Can't wait to see the updated book Peter Schiff is working on.

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

This was such a great book. Just when I though I had a solid understand of economics, this book comes in and blows me away. The thing about it is that it is so simple.

----------


## hugolp

> This was such a great book. Just when I though I had a solid understand of economics, this book comes in and blows me away. The thing about it is that it is so simple.


It happened the same to me. It helped me understand a lot of basic stuff. Its great. I have a copy in a hard drive in case I have children.

----------


## LibertarianfromGermany

This book is awesome. Maybe I should translate it into German lol

----------


## JasonC

One would be infinitely better off reading this book then they would be if they took a college course in economics.

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

Peter was on Wall st unspun last week and he said the revamped version of the book is done and should be release in April.

----------


## morran

http://www.amazon.com/How-Economy-Gr...0193061&sr=8-1

It's ready.

----------


## Mahkato

> http://www.amazon.com/How-Economy-Gr...0193061&sr=8-1
> 
> It's ready.


Sweet!

----------


## Nielsio

> I dont know if it has been posted but I found this on YT:
> 
> YouTube - How an Economy Grows and Why It Doesn't (by Irwin Schiff)


Yeah, I created that. I'm happy it's gotten so many views.

------------
*VforVoluntary.com*

----------


## Imaginos

> Yeah, I created that. I'm happy it's gotten so many views.


Wow, good job!
Cheers!

----------


## celinar

Nice one.. i'm gonna purchase the 2nd edition of this book

----------


## mikben1

its such a great book

----------


## buck000

Here's a slightly easier way to go through the comic pages online, if anyone cares:

http://bitsof.info/cgi-bin/pb.php?ur...ext=gif&nlen=1

----------


## Tinnuhana

I got a copy of Peter's book and enjoyed it. People who won't touch libertarian thought with a ten foot pole (because of the non-intervention) will read this book and enjoy it. (I'm passing it around my church right now.)

----------


## MegD4Freedom

Silver Circle's online webcomic !!!!!!!!!! http://www.silvercirclemovie.com/?p=1

----------


## Mahkato

*This book is on Imgur here* ... easier to read than on some of the other sites that host it.

----------


## Liberty's Landing

I realize this is an old thread.  I also realize that most of the people who have been posting in the Economics & Sound Money forum are way smarter in things economic than I am, so bear with me a little and help me out with something, please.

I just read the comic book version of How An Economy Grows and Why It Doesn't.  I found it profound, to say the least.  But I got a little lost when it got to the stuff about Genuine Fish, Official Fish, and Franklin Reserve Notes.  What do each represent?

I'm guessing that Genuine Fish = Gold/Silver
Official Fish = Bank Notes, like Gold and Silver Certificates
Franklin Reserve Notes = Federal Reserve Notes.

Am I tracking?  And could someone tell me, in English, on about an 8th grade level, how the process really happened, around when it happened, and who the main players were?  I saw FDR and Nixon in there.  Was Kennedy the honest banker who ended up with cement shoes?  Seems like I remember hearing a theory somewhere that he was assassinated for monetary policy reasons, but I don't remember for sure.

In the mean time, I am really enjoying the posts here.  I am running through Callahan's 'Economics for Real People' with a group of home schooled high schoolers, and I am learning a lot.  I think this comic book will help clarify some of what is losing us in Callahan's book, but hell, I don't even completely get the comic book.  Help me out, if you can!

----------


## Nachrid

wonderful, really thanks.

----------

